# Anyone familiar with this Aussie breeder?



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Nice breeding on both sides of the pedigree. I don't know the breeder but know many of the dogs behind the pedigree. Unlikely they will be heart tested, this is not done in the UK and I think unlikely to be carried out in Australia. Go and talk to the breeder and see the dogs. Nearly all golden puppies are are calm and submissive at times, lively and full of themselves at other times so be guided by the breeder in your choice. I do have contacts in Australia so if you need any more help feel free to contact me. Annef


----------



## o0Shaz0o (Aug 21, 2012)

Thank you for your reply! 

That sounds like solid advice. I have asked the breeder of she is happy to help me select a puppy. So I am really keen for it to be a collaborative process. 

According to the breeders website, the sore has clear heart and eye. So it seems she must do both testing which is good. I am not really familiar with the heart and eye conditions of the Goldens and need to read up on this more. 

What about cancer? What should I be asking the breeder about this? I am assuming genetics plays a role in this and hence I should ask about the pedigree?


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

UK and European lines which pedigree mainly consists of have several eye conditions PRA1 and PRA 2 These can now be DNA tested but PRA 2 has only been available for about a week so don't expect any results on that! Goldens are also tested for hereditory cataract and Multifocal Retinal Dysplasia in the UK but not sure about MRD in Australia. That condition can 'go' in adulthood. Hip dysplasia and elbow dysplasia should also be tested for and if the breeder is also testing hearts that is a bonus. The most important thing is that the dog has the correct temperament and I know one of these lines which go back to my breeding 7 generations beyond the pedigree!Annef


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Cancer is in all lines and cannot be tested for. 5 generations behind one line there is a bitch that died of cancer of the spleen. the sire of Jazzman Da Capo died at about 13 and all the litter lived into double figures, the youngest dying at 10 and the oldest at nearly 16 Annef


----------



## az_melanie (Aug 5, 2012)

When I saw Aussie, I thought you wanted an Australian Shepherd and I was thinking wrong forum! Ha, ha! But I read your post and aussie=dog . Best of luck in your search!


----------



## o0Shaz0o (Aug 21, 2012)

annef, your knowledge not only astounds me, but is very much appreciated. It sounds like the pedigree is good based on your facts. Would this be fair to say? I would be so happy to have 10+ years with my Golden. Obviously the longer the better.

Temprament is extremely important to me. This will be my partners first pet dog and he grew up in India, so his idea of dogs has lead to him being wary of them. I want my partner to have a good experience (as does he) so he can move past this, which I should add he is willing to do with a pup. 

az_melanie, indeed it would have been the wrong forum! I actually wanted to change the tite after the fact because I thought people may be a little confused. Wouldn't let me! I am new to these waters... Can you tell?


----------



## az_melanie (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes, I am a newbie too, but you will catch on quick. This is a great forum and everyone is so nice and helpful. I think a golden would be a great choice of dog for your partner, because of his background. Best of luck to you as you start your journey!


----------



## o0Shaz0o (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks az_melanie! I think a Golden is a good choice too. Trying to do all my research before I bring puppy home. There is so much to know!


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

It sounds to me as if you have found a reliable breeder. Be guided by the breeder as she will know the puppies better than anyone and enjoy your dog. Annef


----------



## o0Shaz0o (Aug 21, 2012)

o0Shaz0o said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am looking at getting my first Golden puppy and am looking for some guidance on what to look for in a breeder and if anyone knows of this breeder I am wanting to purchase from. I am seeking the puppy as a family pet. Looking for a calm, submissive puppy (Cesar Milan!).
> 
> ...


Hey all, 

I am considering putting my name down on this breeders (Santamaria) lists... I wanted to see if anyone knew the quality of the pedigree? 

Santamaria requires a deposit up front, then I can see the pup at 4-5 weeks (when apparently the pups are already sold out) and the breeder will select a pup for me based on colour, sex and temperament. Any comments so far? 

Does anyone know anything abut the Santamaria and this pedigree? 

Sire : http://www.dogzonline.com.au/breeds/profile.asp?dog=61696 and http://dogwebs.net/santamaria/dogs.asp?ID=41383

Dam : http://www.dogzonline.com.au/breeds/profile.asp?dog=54692 and http://dogwebs.net/santamaria/dogs.asp?ID=38053

I am on the waiting list for another breeder (Fernfall - details quoted above) however, I have not been guaranteed a pup (12 on the waiting list with half being on there for about 11 months and me, only a few months). 

I really would like to get a pup in December... Feeling a bit stuck! Santamaria is due in December (as are Fernfall) and take deposits which secure a pup for you. 

HELP! 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

The only thing that gives me pause is that the sire will not be two years old until Feb. In the states this would not be acceptable, but many other countries say 18 months is the youngest a dog can be bred. The links you provided don't provide verification of their health clearances, I would personally ask to see copies, of hips, elbows eyes and if they do hearts (this is not generally practiced outside of the states). Also there are a few DNA tests that offer a lot of great information about three eye diseases and one skin condition, you could ask if they do these tests as well. Still not general practice as each one of these four tests are very expensive and relatively new. 
Good luck.


----------



## o0Shaz0o (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for that! I will ask about the health clearances. It looks from her website that the sire has 0/0 elbow and 1/2 hips. 

Does anyone know anything about the pedigree? Anything else to add? 

It also looks like this will be the sires second litter for this year (November expected and December expected). Any concerns with having litters so close for a sire? 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## o0Shaz0o (Aug 21, 2012)

Breeder got back to me. 

Sire has elbow 0/0 and hip 1/2.

Dam has elbow 0/0 and 7 hip score. 

Heart and eyes are clear. 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Santamaria is a well know kennel in Australia There is no problem breeding with a dog under 2 years old, except in the US. Clearances will be done at a year, I think, in Australia the same as the UK. Annef


----------



## o0Shaz0o (Aug 21, 2012)

I think Santamaria has a controversial reputation... Not really sure why, something on their website sounded like they cop a lot of flack? Makes me wonder...


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## cheyanne (Sep 4, 2013)

I chanced upon your website and realised something is amiss with my correspondence with SantaMaria Golden retrievers.

They seemed to hem and haw whenever I asked them to show me pics of the puppy which I am buying. Also, I noticed terrible grammatical errors which surprised me as English should be the native language of Australians. Those email exchanges really reminded me of the Nigerian/Cameroon scams which I almost fell for. 

They insisted on getting money first before giving me any details of the parents and the pup.

One very strange email which I received from them woke me up. It mentioned someting about someone being in hospital. That idiot lied too much and forgot what he told.

From Santamaria website it seems legit , however, there seems to be many question marks. There is no continuity to the emails.


----------



## santamaria (Jun 1, 2015)

*Santamaria*

Hi
just stumbled across this post, quite cant understand what you mean by it actually, l am santamaria and never recieved any post from you, perhaps you would like to email me


----------



## santamaria (Jun 1, 2015)

Why would my kennel be controversial? Santamaria is one of the leading kennels in Australia.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

That post is almost two years old, and that person just popped in and made the post, then left. I think the hospital part was about the scammer, not you. Congrats on your #1 again!!


----------



## santamaria (Jun 1, 2015)

Prism Goldens said:


> That post is almost two years old, and that person just popped in and made the post, then left. I think the hospital part was about the scammer, not you. Congrats on your #1 again!!


Thank you for your response, lots an lots of scammers out there and also one of the replys in regards to us seems to have come from victoria, Australia, this is where we live, l think it is another breeder who may be playing games, but cant be sure unless it is investigated.

There are so many breeders who just love to bag others when they should be firstly looking in their own back yards and breeding program.

No breeder should be defaming another, and many breeders have different conditions, which is of course their own business. 

Anyway enquiring about a puppy needs to be sure who you are corresponding with. And anyone who needs to speak to me, l can always be reached via email or phone.

Cheers
Dianne Lee

sorry for any errors in grammar in advance.


----------



## santamaria (Jun 1, 2015)

*santamaria*

well as they defamatory they should be removed and should never been put there int he first place.


----------



## Laus (Nov 3, 2015)

If you are speaking about Santamaria Goldens I can assure you they exist, they are one of the top breeder in Victoria and I own two of their dogs who are now 5 and 10 months old and this breeder breeds the most intelligent dogs with the most amazing temperaments. I happen to come across this post quite by accident and am appalled at how quickly people can slander others without all the facts. Makes me sad - no wonder some businesses out there fail.  I agree with the breeder... the post should be removed because it is slander and none of the things posted are factual, I can attest to that... I too had to pay her a deposit and I got to meet the mum, I also got to meet the pups @ 5 weeks and choose the ones I wanted. Please don't slander businesses without all the facts.


----------



## santamaria (Jun 1, 2015)

thanks Laus, so many out there who just love to slander other breeders based on nothing.


----------



## Caroljane (Jan 23, 2016)

I have had 2 pups from this outstanding breeder. I popped by a few years ago and was most pleased with all I saw. All of the goldens are loved as family members. All are well cared happy spirited yet so very well behaved.


----------



## Goldenlover00 (Sep 12, 2017)

A very good reason to avoid this breeder! They do not have a good reputation.


----------

